# Poss Buy - want your critique please



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

5 year old Pinto Mare, 14.3hh. Will be used for trails and just western style pleasure rides. Let me know what you think, please.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

not the best confo shots. i like her color.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The build seems solid. I see some Arab, there. IMO, she looks spooky.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I have some other pictures but can't upload them. They are in my email and the stupid computer won't let me save them to my hard drive for some reason. I can view them on Silverlight but can't save them. Anyway to bring them up on the forum from email?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm kind of seeing arabian/ saddlebred- type? It would be nice to have better confo pics, but she is a flashy girl, nothing glaringly wrong hits me from these pics.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Guess I wasn't seeing the arab until you guys said something. I saw the tiny legs, but now that you mention it, she does kind of have that look about her. Dang....my husband doesn't like arabs and she isn't broke to ride yet. Don't think he will want to invest the time and money into breaking a part arab. The search continues...........................


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Why doesn't he like arabians? I was raised on Crabbet bred arabians and they were wonderful all arounders. Endurance, trail. pleasure, jumper, reining, cutting. They were fantastic horses with fantastic minds and more then capable of any task you put them to. She looks like a solid little horse with no baggage, a clean slate, I do certainly see the arab influence.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

He thinks they are are airheads and hard to handle. He prefers the QH type attitude and build but loves the paint color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Not at all trying to talk you into an arab but maybe show you something you haven't been exposed to. Breeding has allot to do with the type of arabian. Crabbet bred arabians are known for their stocky athletic build, easy going temperament and intelligence. 

My childhood trainers husband with their '95 stallion RA Kaptavator out of her old stud Sierra Ramu

30206_421841786319_378842121319_5366108_4212907_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Mooni, I forget his reg name...same sire

6800_1116015139231_1192543966_30294716_1551092_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

And this is one of Kaptavators babies, a paint x I believe

179245_172147942830631_100001062792726_367080_6882204_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


167696_172146962830729_100001062792726_367072_5873598_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

It isn't me that doesn't like arabs, it is my husband. My dream horse growing up was a grey dappled arabian  He just has this block about arabs and doesn't want anything to do with them. 
I am going to halt my search for a horse for him for awhile. Everything I find he finds something wrong with. Don't think he is ready yet.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Corporal said:


> I see some Arab, there.


When I saw the second picture, that was my first thought also.
She is pretty and looks solid enough to make a decent trail mount.


----------

